# 18 Jan fishing report Meldahl damn



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cold day on the river, rods eyes icing up, fishing was fair to say the least, worked hard for 7 hrs for a few Saugers 13 to 16". Water temp was 38.5 with about 5 inches of visibility. Neville ramp was launch able only with a four-wheel drive due to 3 to 6" of mud. We decided to launch above the dam off of green street in Chilo and that ramp in under construction 800k project to widen the ramp to two lanes install about 200 feet of dock parallel to the bank and to repair existing parking lot and build a new one for over flow parking so we drove another 1.5 miles East and launch in the creek then locked thru meldahl to fish. All in all it's better than working anyday, 265 days left to work, then retirement. Fishing at it's finest


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Great report GameHog!
I worked, you fished, I'm jealous! 
I was cold getting in and out of truck during work, you must have been cold if the guides were freezing.
I was thinking of hitting wwd, but stayed home w/grandbaby and wife, made pot of stew, now living off your experiences instead! 
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Great report Gamehog. I would love to be able to work in some fishing at Meldahl. I used to fish it every winter. Too busy making lures now. Hey LMJ, good to see you post. I was starting to think you sprained one of your typing fingers.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice report,
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Naw, Scott, just lurking and working and pouring lead and got a coat of white on these lead spoons, but tried clear over chartruese tape, and it curled up at edges, back to the drawing board!


----------



## Vexman (Jan 20, 2008)

Gamehog, I think I was watching you at Meldahl dam one day. You sure were catching the fish. What is the odd looking blue box with a pole on it?
Thanks for the report.
Vexman


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

The blue box is a sonar/flasher unit and the pole is just an extension to get the pickup unit out away from the boat.


----------



## GameHog (Dec 27, 2007)

Vexman you wouldn't happen to be the proud owner of a couple of horses by chance would you? I think I got ya figured out.


----------

